# Bibliothek, um Eckdaten zur Internet-Verbindung rauszufinden



## Blackhole (14. Apr 2008)

Hi,

kennt hier jemand eine Java-Bibliothek, mit der ich Eckdaten zur Internetanbindung rausfinden kann bzw. die mich dabei unterstützt?

Ich brauche so Sachen wie 
- sitze ich hinter einem NAT?
- Bandbreite
- Latenz

Danke!
Blackhole


----------



## HoaX (14. Apr 2008)

keine, egal wie man misst sind die ergebnisse eh nicht aussagekräftig


----------



## tuxedo (14. Apr 2008)

>> - sitze ich hinter einem NAT? 

Das ist eine Frage der Granularität ... mit NAT werden zwei Netze miteinander verbunden. Dies kann entweder mehr oder weniger in nächster netzwerktopologischer Nähe zum Anwender-PC sein, oder _irgendwo_ im Netzwerk. Und Netzwerk meint hier nicht nur das lokale LAN.

>>- Bandbreite
>>- Latenz

Tja. Das ist eine Frage des gegenüberliegenden Servers/Rechners und der Netzwerkes an sich. Latenzen schwanken je na Last des Netzwerks. Und Bandbreite ... Nun. Wie oben auch schon. Das ist eine Frage der Granularität. In einem großen Netzwerk gibt es viele mögliche Bandbreiten (wenn man man von der Netzwerklast absieht).

Heutige Rechner haben oftmals schon 1Gbit Netzwerk onboard. Das kann man dann _direkt_ und ohne Umweg an ein DSL-Modem hängen, was dann mit X MBit am Internet hängt. Die wirkliche Bandbreite lässt sich also nicht ermitteln. Man kann nur aussagen darüber treffen wieviel Traffik von A nach B zum Zeitpunkt X möglich ist. 

Aber wie Hoax schon schrieb: Ist eh alles nicht aussagekräftig da es wenn dann nur eine Momentaufnahme ist und von unzähligen Faktoren abhängt.

- Alex


----------

